# Any of you...



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

gonna watch MIA-Det game 7 too see who you'll be playing in the finals?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think we all are probably. I've found this series interesting, and now that its a game seven.. You gotta watch a game seven...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm off Monday night, so yeah, I'll definitely be watching. Hopefully Wade is ready to play because I want to see both teams play at their best in Game 7. 



It should be a good one.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im still haven a hard time decideing who we match up better with so ill prob just be watching for entertainment not realy going for either team(mybe pistons)but im glad its a gm 7 so spurs get more rest


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I may watch a lil bit of it if it gets exciting, but I really could care less who we play. I have a slight preference to play Miami, but both teams are good. My prediction is if Wade is his usual self, Miami wins by 15.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Who's gonna win guys? D-Wade is expected to play, but I really doubt he's going to be 100%. Detroit has had a roller coaster series, and because of that they haven't won two straight games in this series. 



It's tough. With all of the injuries to Miami, it's hard to think that the best they can give at this point will be better than what Detroit can give. Who knows if Detroit plays their absolute best though?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Right now, call me a homer, but I'm pulling for the Heat. We both have disadvantages(heat w/ wade and pistons being on the road and both w/ refs) But you cant foget the Heat have been getting a lot of help from unexpected places. Udonis Haslem has just took his game to another level the last few games and Eddie is always solid(most of the time) And we also have some, o shoot i forgot his name, something like Shaq? Idk, but I herd he's good. Well, hopefully I'll be back soon to talk trash rather than praise you guys :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Go DJ! said:


> Right now, call me a homer, but I'm pulling for the Heat. We both have disadvantages(heat w/ wade and pistons being on the road and both w/ refs) But you cant foget the Heat have been getting a lot of help from unexpected places. Udonis Haslem has just took his game to another level the last few games and Eddie is always solid(most of the time) And we also have some, o shoot i forgot his name, something like Shaq? Idk, but I herd he's good. Well, hopefully I'll be back soon to talk trash rather than praise you guys :biggrin:





It wouldn't surprise me one bit if Miami ended up winning. Honestly, if I threw out the fact that Detroit won the championship last year, I probably wouldn't be getting the impression that they would win tonight. 




It could go either way, and that's why I'm going to enjoy watching this game tonight.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

I'll watch it but not live.... can't wake up at 2 a.m if I have to be at work at 8 a.m... and no way I'd take half a day for an Eastern conference game... even if it's the greatest game 7 the nba has seen in years, even if it's our next opponent, even if it's Dwayne & Shaq against the reigning champs.... I'll watch it tomorrow night instead.


----------



## zoltan! (Apr 28, 2004)

well bad news is I work tonight. The good news is that I work at Circuit City  So yes, I am watching the game tonight. I am pulling for the Heat. But it will be a great game


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Agreed with zoltan and koko, it will be a GREAT game, Wade sr. said Flash will play, so thats some what helpful for me to get past the next 3, 4 hours.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

45-40 Detroit at halftime. It's been a pretty good game so far, nothing faboulous yet.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Woo this is a close one. Come on Detroit!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

DETROIT BASKETBALL! :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Detroit just out played them at the end. The Pistons need to send Damon Jones a gift basket for choking the game away.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry GO DJ!, it looks like your team just came up short. Detroit is a very good team though, so it's nothing to kill yourself over. 


It's a shame that Miami ran into so many injuries, but part of winning the NBA Finals is luck.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

it was a tough one to take, but at the end we couldnt do it. But atleast it was a great game, back and forth the whole time. I'm more than happy for how Wade handled himself, hats off to flash. Shaq did great, but then theres Damon.....yeah, enough said. Well, good luck in the finals, should be a good one


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Go DJ! said:


> it was a tough one to take, but at the end we couldnt do it. But atleast it was a great game, back and forth the whole time. I'm more than happy for how Wade handled himself, hats off to flash. Shaq did great, but then theres Damon.....yeah, enough said. Well, good luck in the finals, should be a good one


well even though your team got eliminated i hope you stop by often and post in our gm fourms, nice to have you around


----------

